# Osprey attacks lure while kayak fishing



## bbarton13 (May 4, 2009)




----------



## snake 166 (Oct 2, 2007)

Good on you for removing the lure and releasing that bird. Not without considerable risk to yourself


----------



## barefoot (Nov 3, 2011)

I've had gulls and pelicans attack, but NEVER seen an osprey do this...amazing.


----------



## punkfishking (May 11, 2010)

Nice release. I have hooked pelicans while trolling, hate it. I always feel bad. But you have to do the right thing and try and get all the hooks out. Good job, those are awesome birds.


----------



## gamefisherman (Oct 6, 2007)

Helped out a fellow stranded fisherman. Good on you. A beautiful animal.


----------



## GROUPERKING (Sep 28, 2011)

Good job on the release !


----------



## 16983 (Sep 12, 2011)

Holey shit, that's a new one on me.....Nice Video.


----------



## Rickpcfl (Nov 12, 2013)

I tried to watch on my iPad, but the screen went blank. I could hear music bit no video. That occasionally happens with some videos on PFF. Anyone know how to resolve it.


----------



## boomyak (Mar 21, 2014)

Man, this is intense and you got it on video as well. Way to stay calm and use the noodle looking out for the bird while also managing to not get yourself beaked/clawed. The bird seemed pretty calm given the situation. 

Love this look on the osprey though...


----------



## Rickpcfl (Nov 12, 2013)

Had to watch this so fired up the PC. Great footage and rescue. Like others said - it was amazing that he seemed to be so calm while you removed the hook.


----------



## Jason (Oct 2, 2007)

Dang cool video brother!!! Glad he/she got free w/ no harm. Congrats on a great moment caught on video!!!


----------



## Chapman5011 (Mar 7, 2013)

I've seen birds try to steal cigars from guys fishing for kings on the pier. Every once in a while, they get a hook set and have to try and get it freed up by reeling in their catch.


----------



## Night Wing (May 16, 2011)

That was undoubtedly the best "catch and release" I've ever seen. :thumbsup:

Thanks for having a kind heart and giving that osprey a new lease on Life. :thumbup:


----------



## bbarton13 (May 4, 2009)

thanks guys, it was def cool getting to see those big talons up close.


----------



## gulfbreezetom (Jun 12, 2012)

You know you are working it right when you fool one of those guys! The poor fish don't stand a chance.


----------



## hsiF deR (Oct 4, 2009)

You got some balls! That would have made me nervous! My luck that joker would have tried to take my head off!


----------



## naclh2oDave (Apr 8, 2008)

Yeah man, that was cool. That's my favorite bird hands down, to watch. Nice work on the patience and release.


----------



## AhGotcha (Jun 28, 2012)

That was crazy. Great job on the release of that beautiful bird!


----------

